# I'M GETTING A DIVORCE!!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

...if Cherie doesn't STEP AWAY FROM THE CLIPPERS!!! AARRGGHH!! :smmadder: 
I am very saddened to have to report to the forum...
Tatumn Alexander has been SHAVED! Yes...shaved. This time there is no exaggeration or joking involved. MY LITTLE BOY IS BARE! She didn't even tell me she was giving him a "cut". I walked into the clinic again, to get the shock of a lifetime! Altho...at this point I really shouldn't be shocked. But we had just had a heated "discussion" over Tchelsi's awful haircut! I'm going to go curl up in bed, with my bald dogs, and cry myself to sleep...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

awww im sure they r adorable no matter what but why is she shaving the babies?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> awww im sure they r adorable no matter what but why is she shaving the babies?[/B]


Jeez Louise! I wish I knew!! :smpullhair:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, my curiousity is now peaked. Cheri, step away from the clippers! :smpullhair: Why on earth would she shave the T's? First Tchelsi and now Tator Tot..I just don't get it. Why? LOL. I'm sure you've already asked her that..but did she say why? None the less, I'm sure they're still adorable. I guess revenge would be buying a whole new wardrobe to keep your little beautiful baldies warm :HistericalSmiley:


EDITED to ADD..Maybe she wanted them to match? :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Take the clippers away from her! What prompted her to do that (AGAIN!!!!)? They are so cute the way they are but I'm sure they are still cute and it will grow back (provided you keep the clippers away from her)! :smtease:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmmm....is Cheri perhaps jealous of the furbutts getting more attention than her? Does she secretly not like fluffy dogs? Has she been drinking? WHAT IS THE PROBLEM? :new_shocked: Heidi I am sorry that you are so distraught. I hope you get your differences settled. I think you and Cheri need to have a good talk where the fluffs are concerned.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, let's see the pictures.....I know you have some pictures for us.  ...go ahead....

Two hairless Cresteds maybe???


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Ok, let's see the pictures.....I know you have some pictures for us.  ...go ahead....
> 
> Two hairless Cresteds maybe???[/B]


Oh Pat, I really WISH I was joking! I joked a bit about Tchelsi's haircut - tho I really was upset about it, I was trying to make light of the situation. Tatumn's shavedown is SO much more drastic! AND...it's not even - he looks all jagged-y. Cherie "claims" the reason she began the haircut tonight was because I said I wanted his butt to look different - it was growing out too "POOFY"! She said she used a very moderate clipper guard, and that she was as surprised as I was that it came out so short. :blink: I said this is a joint ownership - the fluffs own each of us equally - so why does she continue to make drastic changes without even mentioning it to me first. All she said was that she was trying to figure out what the ideal haircut is for each of them. 

THE GOOD NEWS: I was *finally* able to convince Cherie to use harnesses on the fluffs from now on, instead of clipping their leads to their collars. :biggrin:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Well you won the harness debate! How bad can the haircut be? That sweet little Tater-tot is 100% kissable regardless of degree of baldness.

I do wonder, though, why all these "haircuts" are going on . . .

How about a picture?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My knowledge of clippers is that they all cut tooooo close even with the largest guard. I saw a guard some years back that cut at 1" but have not even seen that in a while. Maybe Cheri needs to try scissor trimming.  Buy her some of the scissors like the kindergarden kids use. :biggrin: Small and rounded tips. Hey............I got a better idea. In one of the doggie catalogs last month there was a long haired dog model that was supposed to be used for learning. Maybe you should invest in one of those. :smscare2: Here is a similar photo of the mannequin:

[attachment=32135:Mannequin.JPG]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm tellin' ya - she's hittin' the bottle. Glug glug glug, shave me some dog, glug, glug, glug. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Tell Cherie to step away from the clippers or I will drive up there and take them away from her!!!! :new_shocked: :smpullhair: She might need to be put under a 51-50 watch like Britney and have drug/alcohol screening!!!! :wacko1: Just Kidding!!!

I'm sure that Cherie didn't mean any harm and that Tchelsi and Tatumn are still adorable as always. You can shave them, but you can't hide their super cute personalities!!!! :wub: I'm so sorry Heidi, but remember it is only hair and it grows back!!! :grouphug: Give TnT a hug for me!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I'm tellin' ya - she's hittin' the bottle. Glug glug glug, shave me some dog, glug, glug, glug. :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, my! Well, this means that Tataumn and Scamp can be "shaved Maltese internet buddies"! I have to see a picture now....ummm...Scamp wants to see Tatumn's picture.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww... I like the new wardrobe idea. I know GA doesn't get that cold but it gets pretty chilly in a Atlanta especially for a shaved fluffy but. 

I'm sure Tatumn is still adorable... I know Tchelsi still looks like a darling. 

Maybe if you got Cherie a new blade for the clippers like a #3? A 3 leaves their hair at 1/2 inch which would be better.


Leslie


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to see a picture of this too. I use clippers and don't have any problems getting it the length I want or getting it even. It might have to do with the clippers themselves. Sorry you are upset about the outcome :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It does seem weird that she keeps taking whatever out on the dogs hair. Buy the dogs some really warm sweater! hang in there..it might grow back if you keep Cheri away from the clippers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: This is getting kinda scary. Hope you get this "misunderstanding" straightened out. :grouphug:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh no! Just when Tatumn's hair was starting to grow out too! I'm sure you were mad after what she did to Tchelsi, so I wonder why she would decide to cut him too within a week? I'm so sorry!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm , you need to stage an INTERVENTION ( as in SARAH HATES SHORT SHAVING intervention !!!)
1. It ALWAYS looks terrible , when people say they look nice they are fibbing
2. You will have to look at his butt hole FOREVER ( as in x marks the spot ).
3. They ALL look like skinned rabbits , there are zero exceptions to this rule.
4. It's WINTER , pray tell how will he keep the cold at bay ?
5. Anymore clipping and I'll give a WHOOPING.
I am distraught on your behalf - tell EDWARD SCISSOR HANDS TO QUIT IT :angry: Sarah ( I say all this with LOVE of course :wub: )


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Seriously Heidi, I was serious before, I think I can take her :HistericalSmiley: I can't imagine what would make her think shaving them is an awesome idea-even though I know they are still cute as can be-but it's just so strange she would just up and shave them both. :blink: You better pay close attention when you're sleeping...she may try to shave your head :w00t:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Seriously Heidi, I was serious before, I think I can take her :HistericalSmiley: I can't imagine what would make her think shaving them is an awesome idea-even though I know they are still cute as can be-but it's just so strange she would just up and shave them both. :blink: You better pay close attention when you're sleeping...she may try to shave your head :w00t:[/B]


Yes...I have started sleeping with one eye opened!!! :thumbsup: Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good plan :smilie_daumenpos: You look great with short hair-but don't need to be pulling a Sinead OConnor on us :HistericalSmiley: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello my name is Cherie ... and I have an addiction ...

SHAVING WHITE FLUFFS ........................ :smpullhair:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It's already been said, (even though Sarah might think I'm fibbing!! LOL!) but your 2 kids are totally adorable Heidi, I'd be upset about a haircut too ('upset' is actually a HUGE under-statement!!) but just keep telling yourself it will grow back ... maybe if you say it often enough you might convince yourself!!??

Give T & T big smooches from me!! :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww another shaving...but no matter what Sarah says :eusa_hand: I am sure they both look cute still. We would all love to see a photo of the two of them. keep considering giving mine another clip, but since I still only have the size 10 clipper I keep talking my self out of it. What size blade is a good length? Maybe 7 I was thinking.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sigh , there are fibbers everywhere . SKINNED RABBIT :smcry: Sarah P.S but I will say they do have nice bone structure - clearly exhibited by shaving :rockon:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> Hmmm , you need to stage an INTERVENTION ( as in SARAH HATES SHORT SHAVING intervention !!!)
> 1. It ALWAYS looks terrible , when people say they look nice they are fibbing
> 2. You will have to look at his butt hole FOREVER ( as in x marks the spot ).
> 3. They ALL look like skinned rabbits , there are zero exceptions to this rule.
> ...


Well I for one, was being totally truthful when I was commenting on Scamp's "short cut" thread!! You just can't believe it because the long coats are so important to you. Scamp does look absolutely precious. There's a chance I'd still think Tater Tot looked adorable...IF IT WEREN'T FOR THE AWFUL, UNEVEN, CHOPPY LOOK he's got going now. *sigh*
I took some pix last nite...I will get them posted this evening...so everyone can share in my pain - LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO!!!! Are you really really serious?!! :new_shocked: :smpullhair: I'd be so Pi$$*#!!!!!! Do you think she's unconsciously trying to get back at you for something?? This is just too bizarre. At least they won't be shaved pups with collapsed trechea's. 

Sounds like the two of you need to sit and communicate....a lot!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501780
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Shame on Cherie! I am SURE Tatumn still looks adorable and his hair will grow back :hump: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I think you should tell Edwina Scissorhands that SHE should sleep with one eye open otherwise she might wake up one morning with no hair and do this ---> :smpullhair: 

Your friend, Lorena Bobbit :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

:new_shocked: :grouphug: It'll be all right...I promise.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Another bad hair day. :smpullhair: 

Oh my, what has gotten into Miss Cherie?????? Is she PMSing? Drinking? or BOTH????? :smhelp: Or has she just gone plaine crazy? :wacko1: 

Maybe we should send her to grooming show???!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

...still waiting on the promised pics!!!  

Tater Tot was so cute even shaved down when you got him, so I'm sure he is still adorable. Maybe Cherie secretly 
prefers the shorter cuts?? And as much as I love the longer cuts...dang the clothes look better on the shorter cuts!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Heidi, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just even it out.

I have, more than once, thought I would "clean up the bummy area", or "fix the ears", my clipping adventure would just snowball into baldness ~ LOL

I've had so many rescues shaved down to nothing. From time to time, I even have all of mine shaved down to nothing. I work full time, and often need a break from the daily brushings.

Let me tell you, the hair grows FAST. And to be perfectly honest with you, I believe mine are just as cute, with or without hair. I know they are happier without all the fuss with the brushings. Gives them more time to play, and hang, with mommy. 

Don't be too hard on Cherie. I'm sure she meant well.

Hey, Kudos on the harness "win"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Heidi, I understand where you are coming from and I sympathize with you but............when you said I am going to crawl into bed with my two bald dogs and cry myself to sleep. That was too funny!!!! Even when you are very upset, you can make a funny. Those two babies are so darling and the hair will grow back. The main thing is.......make Cherie promise that she won't touch the dog's coats again, EVER!!!!!!!!! Don't you think she feels bad now because she has seen how upset you are?? You all four make a darling family and please stay that way!!!! ........and don't ever lose that sense of humor that you have~~~~~


----------

